# You have been outed for posting on the hate site known as Kiwi Farms. What say you in your defense?



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## Muttley? (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm sorry.
I thought this was America.


----------



## Cyborg Braphog (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm a fag with autism y'onner!


----------



## JoshPlz (Jan 3, 2023)

lol nigger


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 3, 2023)

“It was fun while it lasted, just like your careers”- explodes house bomb


----------



## Amaranthy (Jan 3, 2023)

I posted on it in minecraft


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Jan 3, 2023)

Nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger HEEB ROO HEEB ROO


----------



## William Tyndale (Jan 3, 2023)

I have the right to have an opinion.


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Jan 3, 2023)

And say it with soul.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm a woman now


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Jan 3, 2023)

ACAB, why are you a cop OP?


----------



## Saber-toothed pussy (Jan 3, 2023)

I thought this is a site for kiwi birds


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 3, 2023)

cry about it, fags


----------



## Bone Santa (Jan 3, 2023)

"Growing kiwi fruit isnt illegal you dumb niggers"


----------



## axfaxf (Jan 3, 2023)

lol calm down


----------



## RIPRhongoBongo (Jan 3, 2023)

And I'll fucking do it again


----------



## Lady Bizness (Jan 3, 2023)

Im doing undercover research...for research purposes.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Jan 3, 2023)

Lady Bizness said:


> Im doing undercover research...for research purposes.


Right, you gotta hide yourself by using all their lingo so they spill their secrets for your later journalism article about the time you infiltrated the secret hate forum.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Jan 3, 2023)

“I hereby resign my position as a United States senator.”


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Jan 3, 2023)

Your honor,

lick my balls

the defense rests.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 3, 2023)

Am wealthy Jewish actress in Disney's pocket sooo......


----------



## Wormy (Jan 3, 2023)

Knowing where I live, I'll be fine. 

"Your honor, this is a Christian pro family site, and I can prove it."


----------



## WelperHelper99 (Jan 3, 2023)

Shrug, yawn, something something Bubba on the porch, get off my fuckin lawn


----------



## Erasmus of Rotterdam (Jan 4, 2023)

My intense interest in agriculture led me astray. Therefore, I became entangled in kiwi farming.  If anything, I am the victim here.


----------



## Jyuu (Jan 4, 2023)

Not me, not never!


----------



## Apochrypha (Jan 4, 2023)

My ancestors are smiling at me Imperials. Can you say the same?


----------



## Colon capital V (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't care + didn't ask + you're a nigger + cope seethe and dilate


----------



## xXEddie.DurellXx (Jan 4, 2023)

duck duck goose


----------



## Poop Shoot (Jan 4, 2023)

I mean ~gestures at everything~


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm only here to conduct intensive, multi-year research for my doctoral thesis on trans-exclusionary internet hate movements in the web 2.0 era.


----------



## disavow (Jan 4, 2023)

I will not put on the bonnet. Trans women are men. Ralph won. Jannies do it for free.


----------



## Moths (Jan 4, 2023)

What happened to having stubbies and calling people cunts?

This isnt the totalitarian emu oppressed country I was told about as a kid


----------



## Town Drunk (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd probably get a promotion and a raise.


----------



## TheNazgulKing (Jan 4, 2023)

It's a fair cop, but society is to blame.

P.S. You will never be a woman.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Captain Smollett (Jan 4, 2023)

Wait, it wasn't a forum dedicated to the hairy fruit?


----------



## Merton J. Dingle (Jan 4, 2023)

I swear I was just trying to look at Shoe0nHead's nudes!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 4, 2023)

I made 10k posts because of fentanyl laced internet porn, your honor.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 4, 2023)

blow it out your ass.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Jan 4, 2023)

I was young and didn't know better. And I needed the money.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## GamerGateSurvivor (Jan 4, 2023)

Yes I post on Kiwi Farms.

Yes I posted every -ist and -phobic comment known to the only two genders that walk this earth.

No I don't apologize. 

You will never be a woman.


----------



## Pedophobe (Jan 4, 2023)

I just did it I'm ready to do it again don't tell me you don't do it.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jan 4, 2023)

If you think that was bad, you should see what I'm going to post now that you've provoked and tried to shame me. I bow to none but God.


----------



## Table Country (Jan 4, 2023)

"To all so-called journalistic outlets listening; the correct way to spell doxing is with a single x. The defense rests."


----------



## 1-800 (Jan 4, 2023)

ok


----------



## Staticness (Jan 4, 2023)

“I do confess that I posted on Kiwifarms.  I was aided by my co-conspirators Colin Dong, Elliot Fong, and the ringleader David Ginder.  In exchange for leniency, I further name Lucas Roberts, Niraj Chaubal, Connor Roundy, and Alexander Carbello as individuals who aggressively pushed me into posting on Kiwifarms.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd yell "fuck you I won't do what you tell me!" 16 times before ending with a "MOTHERFUCKERRRRRRRR! *grunt*" as I'm being led away.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 4, 2023)

"I'm just a retard, your honor."
-Jersh gunt voice


----------



## AspieNextDoor (Jan 4, 2023)

"All I said is true"


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Jan 4, 2023)

And what about it?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jan 4, 2023)

"I was doing it only ironically."


----------



## CuzinEd (Jan 4, 2023)

Fuck off I do what I want. 

or

Fuck off Boomer. 

You could always just deny it though.


----------



## namvata (Jan 4, 2023)

Trannies are fucking disgusting and I'm tired of pretending they aren't


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 4, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## libRT (Jan 4, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd say, "lol fuck niggers and trannies, suck my female clit" and carry on with what I was doing.


----------



## White_N (Jan 4, 2023)

Shitposting is not the answer, it is a question. And the answer is YES.​


----------



## Dance For Us (Jan 4, 2023)

nigger.
that is all.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 4, 2023)

I shall die as I lived: Insulting retards.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jan 4, 2023)

I have a great interest in the New Zealand agricultural sector as a long time investor.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Jan 4, 2023)

It was all just a funny joke. You didn't think I was serious when I said toasters had goyim detection units and exploded as reparations for the holocaust did you?


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jan 4, 2023)

I said what I said. Die mad.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 4, 2023)

Ya'honor! I was exercising my First Amendment right to free speech, you have a problem with that?


----------



## BBJ_4_Ever (Jan 4, 2023)

I used my existing right to go to a site that celebrates delicious fruit and cute birds, their way.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Jan 4, 2023)

Its fun, you all should give a try sometime.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jan 4, 2023)

L'historia m'asolveranno.

Or "lol, seethe more troon"


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 4, 2023)

Yes. And I don't care. I stand by my opinions.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 4, 2023)

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury:

Nigger.

I rest my case


----------



## Milkis (Jan 4, 2023)

Rede me and Be nott Wrothe,
for I saye no thinge but trothe


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jan 4, 2023)

"I recently converted to Judaism. You wouldn't dare prosecute a fellow Jew, would you?"


----------



## NineBall (Jan 4, 2023)

"lol lmao; lmao lol."


----------



## tehpope (Jan 4, 2023)

Say nothing and ignore them


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Jan 4, 2023)

Go fuck yourself, it was funny. 



Spoiler: Extra Spicy



Judge, I hope your daughter stubs her toe on the way to the camp.


----------



## Captain Wetbeard (Jan 4, 2023)

Fuck jannies and fuck jews, total nigger death!


----------



## Monkey Pink (Jan 4, 2023)

Lol I'm not ashamed of anything I've posted here


----------



## xXx: State of the Union (Jan 4, 2023)

I flat out tell people I post here and try to get them to join in, lol

My defense?  There's nothing more exhilarating than pointing out the shortcomings of others, especially on the internet.


----------



## RACISM (Jan 4, 2023)

I dont recognise courts run by niggers.


----------



## TexasRanger (Jan 4, 2023)

Kiwifarms is my religion and Null my personal lord and saviour, you bigot!


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jan 4, 2023)

It's one of the only sites left on the Internet I can freely express my opinion and i'm not instantly banned for vague interpretations of "being mean". I don't associate with left wing or right wing extremists who visit Kiwi Farms, and frankly a lot of the shit they spew here is immensely repulsive, but there are also a lot of honest people. Honesty is more valuble to me than squeaky clean social media. If expressing my opinion means dealing with actual autists unable to comprehend social queues, misogynists irrationally bashing women at every opportunity, and school dropouts posting their bad takes, i'll take it.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jan 4, 2023)

I stand by everything I said. Also fuck the feds.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## draggs (Jan 4, 2023)

What I say is

N


----------



## Wormy (Jan 4, 2023)

TheNazgulKing said:


> It's a fair cop, but society is to blame.


Agreed, we'll be charging them too.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Jan 4, 2023)

This is only a gossip site and normal forum that's hardly exceptional compared to other forums from the 2000s


----------



## Aspiring Artist (Jan 4, 2023)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> Fuck jannies and fuck jews, total nigger death!








your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Bennytehsmeghead (Jan 4, 2023)

...Your honour.
I make it no secret that Kiwi Farms is not a good place for general discussion. It is however dedicated the documenting, coverage, and mockery of internet nutters.
The reason why some of the people we cover commit suicide is... actually partly because there _are_ rotten eggs who operate here. But mostly because they can't take it. They don't have a spine, a backbone, or a pair, if you catch my drift. They've never been through some kind of mental/physical/personal torment, thus viewing themselves as princes of the universe. As such, we exist to knock these "LOLcows" down a peg, and although I never wish anyone would kill themselves, I'll happily take part in knocking those troons, egotists, racists, and whathaveyou down to size.

As someone who deals with his own depression, The fact that you view people like me as a bunch of homophobic transphobic weirdos is... partially warranted. Again, rotten eggs. But the fact is: The internet doesn't like us, but it NEEDS us. And if you can't grasp this concept, well... I have a question: _Do you smoke Faggots?_


----------



## I Love Beef (Jan 4, 2023)

*gathers up documented comments, posts, and other content from other "squeaky clean websites" that are just as bad or worse than what we at the Farms post*

*uses it in a cross examination and evidence hearing*

At least here at the "hate site" we have standards beyond "don't act like a dick" and have absolute self awareness of what we're doing online (most of the time). We also flock to our own corners with a reason and practice more tolerance and understanding, ironically, than anywhere else.

For any last statements: Get fucked, you damned hypocrites.


----------



## ConsentAccidentVictimNo98 (Jan 5, 2023)

Depends on who it is, if it's a troon I'll simply say "You will never be a real woman". If it's Ethan Ralph I'll buy him a ticket to Lisbon.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 5, 2023)

I have cerebral parsley


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm not sorry and I'll do it again.


----------



## Lathe (Jan 6, 2023)

In the grim darkness of the far future. There is only war.


----------



## ditto (Jan 6, 2023)

It's my first day!


----------



## Sneeds (Jan 6, 2023)

It was my evil twin brother needs,

IM TELLIN da TRUTH YA HONAH


----------



## Souji Tendou (Saturday at 9:55 AM)

Ok, and?


----------



## Lance Private Drop Off (Saturday at 10:04 AM)

This is the ugly, but beautiful, side of free speech. The right to be offensive, to hold transgressive opinions, the right to debate the holy cows.  This is the answer to pseudo-academic dialogue that only exists within the limits of the feelings of those who complain. 

I would prefer open debate that seems to happen in fewer and fewer places on this now overly-regulated internet.

Speak you freedoms loud while you can, for know this, those that you currently appease will seek to silence you next.


----------



## Tsar Nicky (Saturday at 11:06 AM)

Objection: grounz

It's obvious that that man is a Russian Tsar. I am clearly a Bri'ish man as evidenced by the fact that I am in court for being a faggot on the internet. While we're on the subject of British tradition: ALAHU AKHBAR YOU WON'T TAKE ME ALIVE!


----------



## Sneeds (Saturday at 3:25 PM)

No u


----------



## GaryGray (Saturday at 7:24 PM)

Judge if you can watch these and not laugh then I am guilty.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChristmasLeftover (Sunday at 3:08 AM)

"I was in a dark place" and cry with no tears.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sunday at 4:01 AM)

"That's a lie, Your Honor."


----------



## SSj_Ness (Tuesday at 6:31 AM)

cope and seethe trannies


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 3, 2023)

Explain yourself, you lawbreaking, shitposting hatemonger.


----------



## Akari Is My Wife (Tuesday at 3:01 PM)

I now choose to live my life as a gay man.


----------



## Shiawase (Tuesday at 3:14 PM)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Nynaeve al'Meara (Tuesday at 3:17 PM)

Look at my posting history and tell me if you think any of what I've said is any more hateful than what men in striped socks on Twitter say about women on the daily.


----------



## Starved Artist (Tuesday at 3:18 PM)

Shiawase said:


> I regret nothing.


Ditto.
Tell my parents. My mother would be proud of me telling trannies and faggots to fuck off.

Edit: My mom wouldn't like my screen name though.


----------



## lurk_moar (Wednesday at 12:20 PM)

Back in my day, kiwi farms was all about Chris-chan and other random lolcows.


----------



## Herr Flick (Yesterday at 1:51 AM)

It’s funny and there are a lot of entertaining and clever people that hang out there. You should give it a chance, I’m sure you’d find something to enjoy.


----------



## PoweraHuskCryon (Yesterday at 11:24 AM)

Yeah, I'm on KiwiFarms, iFunny, and ConPro. What are you gonna do about it?


----------

